# Racks!



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

I would like to see some of your racks and the dimensions of them and where you got them. I am most likely soon going to invest in a rack system!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Bakers racks that you find at home depot or lowes are the rack of choice. They fit a lot of vivariums and dont take up a mass amount of space. Plus they arent too bad as far as cost. The 4 foot racks go for $79 around here and come in black or chrome finish . . . .


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

I make my racks out of wood...


Have a nice day


gluedl


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

got mine at target, 4ft for $57 on sale.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I just went to home depo and got a bunch of wood and made one myself. It just sits on my dresser. On the dresser there is a 10g and a 20g, then on the rack i made above my dresser there is another 10g then a 20g high, and one more spot for another 10g.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I had a hard time findint the height and dimensions I needed and bought my rack from this online store.

Chrome Wire Shelves - Starter Units: Wire Shelving & Storage Store, by Shelving, Inc.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Bcs TX said:


> I had a hard time findint the height and dimensions I needed and bought my rack from this online store.
> 
> Chrome Wire Shelves - Starter Units: Wire Shelving & Storage Store, by Shelving, Inc.


Thats pretty much exactly what the bakers racks are that home depot and lowes sells. And they have a bunch of different sizes too


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm putting together a heavy duty rack I got at Costco. It's 6 foot wide, which has convinced me that 4 foot racks are the way to go. Wheels would have been nice too.

Live and learn.


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

When you guys say 48 in. rack, do you mean wide, deep, or tall?


----------



## DKOOISTRA (May 28, 2009)

48"wide, 18 deep, adjustable shelving, i think it comes with 4
BUT. the poles used to support the shelving make the "useable" space more like 45". frustrating if you have 4 12" exos, they dont quite fit. i see the protean terrarium post and am considering these...
derek


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

And where do you purchase these from?


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

maxdendros said:


> And where do you purchase these from?


Home Depot, Lowe's, The Container Store, Target, and probably many others. They usually run $50-$80.


----------



## DKOOISTRA (May 28, 2009)

As a safety note. may want to secure them to the wall somehow. (i have to do this yet) they hold a lot of weight, and get tall. i can see them tipping.
i have to keep telling my boy the top of the 36" exo is not a race track for hotwheels...


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

I find casters to be extremely useful on a 48x18x72 bakers' rack.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

jon said:


> I find casters to be extremely useful on a 48x18x72 bakers' rack.


 
on concrete or tile floors yes.....careful with the upper tier weight when using casters...

I wouldn't put more than lightweight 10 gallon verts or equiv on the top of a 48". The big box store - wal, costco, BJ's ect all sell the "cheaper home version" of the bakers racks. Decent quality but NOT professional or restaurant quality. The pro sets cost 2-3 times more.

I have 6 bakers racks currently. I like the black ones as they are more subdued and kinda invisible. The silver racks remind me of a science lab.

Metal bakers racks are also good for putting heavy duty magnets on to hang stuff. You can also use clip fans...clip lights ect.

48" makes for easy use of the very common 48" T12 bulbs and fixtures too. They are the cheapest lighting around and great for plants IMO.


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

I always grab low to roll the thing around. I don't need to dump a thousand bucks of frogs & tanks on the floor.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

I am not saying I would try this at all but I have seen people using bakers rack for housing all fish tanks. One rack had a 40 breeder on the middle shelf full. And on the top shelf had a 29 gl full. With a couple 10's on the bottom! kinda scarey if you ask me!


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

I agree with Phil. The industrisl ones look similar but are built better and hold more weight, they do also cost 2-3x more easily. Check craigslists and local auctions as restaurants are closing these days. I just missed a pallet of at least 10-15 of these industrial racks sale for $90.00......yeah, I kicked my own junk!

I use the ones mentioned at the local box stores. I just picked up a third for my tanks and it was $80.00.(they're probably on sale now). Here is a pic and a link. 48"W x 72"H x 18"D. They come with 5 shelves, not all need to be used. I imagine that the less you use, the less stable they become. I use 4/rack with no problems. They are very easy to assemble.








http://www.lowes.com/pd_71473-80752-184874B_0_?productId=1098783&Ntt=wire%20shelving&Ntk=i_products&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?newSearch=true$Ntt=wire%20shelving$y=0$x=0


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

I am using three shelves per rack with no problems, but I have one-piece poles instead of the screw-together poles that come in the boxed kits.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

The ZooMed Tanks work well, I have 2 per shelf (18x18x24) and have a little space in between them that I use for my Java moss and a few plants.
I had to buy a higher rack to make room for my lights and my 10 g "grow out" tanks on the bottom. That is why I had to go online to the shelving store.
The ones at home depot and lowes did not have the height I needed.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

I prefer to build my racks to suit the tanks i'm using. This is the tenth one of these i have built for my 5 gallon verts which i use to house morphed out thumbnails until I pair them or sale them. Each setup holds ten vert 5 gallons equipped with 4 t8 48'' bulbs over each shelf and heat tape under incase I ever need it.


----------

